# New Member from OH



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, I'm 20. I've been snowboarding for about 7 years now and somehow just now found this forum? I went to High Cascade Snowboard Camp a couple years back. I miss it! Haven't been able to afford it recently, thank you house payments. hah. Well, just wanted to say hello and all that jazz.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

What part of Ohio!? I live in Northern Kentucky and use Perfect North Slopes. Where do you go?


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

What up? I'm from the Cleveland area and a Brandywine regular, unfortunatly, where you from?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, wasn't expecting anyone from the area to be on here since it's such a dead state hah. But I am from the Cincinnati area really close to downtown. I've been to perfects a few times but wouldnt say I go often enough! I used to just rely on going to Mt. Hood in the summer but with this little diddy called debt I didnt get to go the past two years... hah.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

stephpowers said:


> Wow, wasn't expecting anyone from the area to be on here since it's such a dead state hah. But I am from the Cincinnati area really close to downtown. I've been to perfects a few times but wouldnt say I go often enough! I used to just rely on going to Mt. Hood in the summer but with this little diddy called debt I didnt get to go the past two years... hah.


Awesome, I am about 10 min from Cincinnati... Well maybe 15ish depending on traffic lol. 

You planning any trips to PN any time soon. You know even with the debt lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Hah, I haven't really planned on it... sad, I know. I actually go to school in NKY hah. But, yeah, still not sure about going to PN.


----------

